# Birthday present gone horribly wrong....



## Alison (Oct 15, 2006)

So Aubrey's birthday is coming up the end of this month. Since he's been in TX for his new job since early May and the kids and I are still in NH pending our move there I thought some pictures might be a good idea. The kids were excited, we found a nice spot at a local park and here is what happened. 

Hey, what's over there?






I am baby, hear me RAWR!





Hey Mom, Evelyn's crawling down the hill....





Lucas crying after being hit by his brother





Escapee





I guess Lucas had an itchy nose?





I have no idea...





Mom, I think Evelyn needs a diaper change





White sweater, dirty playground not a good idea 





So on to plan B for the birthday gift :twisted:


----------



## Corry (Oct 15, 2006)

#2 is adorable! I'm sure he'll love them anyway!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 15, 2006)

These are soooooooooooo nice as a series!!! Nothing is quite as "right" (in other words "static") as "real photographer session photos" should be ... and that is their charm!!! I love the "Roar!" pic and the one where Evelyn is ... nowhere to be SEEN :shock:  WONDERFUL! No Plan B. These are IT!


----------



## Alison (Oct 15, 2006)

#2 is my favorite as well, I might get a print of that one made and then when they grow up and have children of their own use it as a reference


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, those are all so great I can't even tell you which one is my favorite because I like them all so much!!!!!


----------



## Alex06 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hee hee... Those are sooo cute!


----------



## Arch (Oct 16, 2006)

lol... yea they are cute!


----------



## Big Stu (Oct 16, 2006)

haha those are brilliant, chalk another vote up for number two!

Think i'll post some photos of my son that i took with my S5500 on my first attempts later.


----------



## photo gal (Oct 16, 2006)

Awwwwww what a cute series of pics!!!   : )


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 16, 2006)

I love #2.  Nice set.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome captures Alison. I can't believe how big they are getting. I really like RAWR one and the dirty white sweater photo. Too too cute!


----------

